
MV renters pooling to buy lottery tickets to save their homes - RestlessMind
https://www.mv-voice.com/news/2018/08/19/plans-to-raze-apartments-spur-outcry
======
mtmail
"The Hail Mary plan to buy lottery tickets is a testament to how desperate
tenants have become."

Ok, at least the tenants are aware how unlikely the plan will work.

